# G'day mate: 'Lazy' Australian accent caused by 'alcoholic slur' of heavy-drinking early settlers'



## barryqwalsh (Oct 28, 2015)

“Our forefathers regularly got drunk together and through their frequent interactions unknowingly added an alcoholic slur to our national speech patterns… Aussie-speak developed in the early days of colonial settlement from a cocktail of English, Irish, Aboriginal and German – before another mystery influence was slipped into the mix.”

G'day mate: 'Lazy' Australian accent caused by 'alcoholic slur' of heavy-drinking early settlers'


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Oct 28, 2015)

Is perhaps my favourite accent.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Oct 28, 2015)

so are you guys able to speak at all once you are drunk?


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 28, 2015)

Australians sound the smartest when they are drunk.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Oct 28, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Australians sound the smartest when they are drunk.


Like this


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 29, 2015)

Uuummmm.........

Alcoholism in the United Kingdom  |  Alcohol Rehab


----------



## ThirdTerm (Oct 30, 2015)

A generally accepted theory is that it evolved from the 'cockney' accent, which is commonly spoken by working-class Londoners. Many convicts spent part of their sentence at Millbank prison next to the Thames River in London, the largest gaol in England which could confine 1,200 convicts in separate cells, before they were transported to Australia.






*Millbank Prison* was a prison in Millbank, Pimlico, London, originally constructed as the National Penitentiary, and which for part of its history served as a holding facility for convicted prisoners before they were transported to Australia. It was opened in 1816 and closed in 1890.

Millbank Prison - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

